
Apple's 'Move to iOS' app bombed with one-star reviews - geekscribe
http://geekscribe.com.au/blog/2015/9/17/apples-move-to-ios-app-bombed-with-one-star-reviews
======
yalogin
These are not app reviews but rather political views. Shouldn't Google have
some policy about such reviews?

~~~
nichochar
Imo this is censorship and unwanted control

~~~
dfc
This would be community moderation. I think you lose the right to whine about
"unwanted control" when you accepted the terms and conditions in order to make
use of a commercial enterprise's for profit software store, private ecosystem
or walled garden.

------
tomp
> No thanks Apple, I prefer being the one in control of my phone.

Ironically, one of the main reasons I switched to iOS is control - with an
iPhone, I can control which app has access to my contacts, images, GPS etc
much better than I ever could with Android, where every app just requests
_all_ permissions up front.

~~~
txru
Cyanogenmod does allow this permission control.

Unfortunately, CM is difficult for many users to implement (and impossible
with some newer phones).

~~~
rffn
For me a phone is a tool, not a hobby. I want to use it, not play/tinker with
it. Hence I prefer it delivered in a state I can live with and not in a state
requiring root and firmware change first.

------
cozzyd
I wonder if Apple would allow the inverse app in its App store.

~~~
LeoNatan25
Apple would not approve it, as there is a clause in the review guidelines,
that forbid mentioning competing platforms:

3.1 Apps or metadata that mentions the name of any other mobile platform will
be rejected

Pretty hypocritical, if you ask me.

~~~
duaneb
Hypocrisy is damn good business.

Don't ever fool yourself into thinking Apple is positive for humanity.

~~~
LeoNatan25
Well, but it makes no sense here. Mere mention of a competing platform would
never have a real effect on sales. The crazy Jobs era is done, they should
really go over that document and remove much of the nonsense stuff. It will
just help their image and drive more people to Apple.

------
S_A_P
This article really taught me the error of my ways. Thanks apple and Google.

~~~
bardworx
Can you expand on that thought please? (just curious)

------
shawkinaw
This is #1 on the front page? _sigh_

~~~
LeoNatan25
Apple-Android wars bring the best in everyone. :D

------
rffn
IMHO the one star votes are childish reactions.

Voting for an app should require to have used the app first.

------
bitwize
No, _you_ won't be in control of your phone, some far-off credit card
fraudster will. Or the NSA. Apple has shown that they take security seriously.
Google? Hahahahaha.

------
incepted
More importantly to me is that Apple created such an app in the first place.
That's a very defensive move, certainly not the kind of move you would expect
from the owners of a platform who are comfortable in their lead and their
superiority.

This kind of move is usually the first step toward downfall.

~~~
developer1
Defensive move? Quite the opposite. Apple has the gall to go on the offensive
with an app to assist people in abandoning the competition. It would take a
tiny percentage of a single percent of android users to switch to have made
this stunt profitable.

Even if nobody ever uses the app to switch, it got some chuckles during the
keynote, and gives us iDevice users a cheap laugh. Of course, I don't give a
damn what phone you use. Both operating systems are good, and both offerings
have good hardware. The only "defensive move" seen here is people on both
sides trying to protect their choice of device against criticism from other
people. Stop caring what people think about your phone. And stop caring about
other people's phones. Everyone wins!

~~~
incepted
> Apple has the gall to go on the offensive with an app to assist people in
> abandoning the competition

You are missing something so obvious you'll facepalm when you realize it: why
didn't they do this sooner?

If it was such an offensive, obvious, right move, they've had six years to do
it. Why didn't they?

Because they felt they didn't need to. Even acknowledging the existence of
Android was a sign of weakness. So they just purposely didn't make that move.

But things are getting heated, now. Android is in the 60-70% market share
depending on the country you are looking at, iOS is at most 20% and shrinking
every year. They are growing very, very nervous in Cupertino, so they are
beginning to reach for measure that probably make Jobs turn in his grave.

But it's the right thing to do, and I give Tim Cook credit for approving such
a bold move. But make no mistake, it's a very, very bad message they are
sending to their share holders and investore by having created such an app.

Especially since it's being decimated in reviews in the Play Store, but that's
a separate topic.

